# Need help with Bianchi



## Ohio4Hmom (May 3, 2007)

I received a Bianchi Eros (1994?) from my aunt. Its not the kind of bike I want (too small for me).

I'd like to figure out what its worth so I can either sell it or trade it for the right bike.

Any ideas on how I find out what its worth?

Thanks!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

go to eBay completed auctions/bids and see if one has been sold.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Second what CMG said--there are always at least 2.or 3 listed at any time. Depending on condition and upgrades (if any), I'm guessing low- to mid-$200s; I think I paid $230 for an early 90s model Eros.


----------



## Ohio4Hmom (May 3, 2007)

I've checked Ebay but didn't find any early 90's. 

Honestly though, I have no idea about anything on this bike. Is there anywhere that gives a detailed listing of what should be on it?


Not bike literate yet... :blush2:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's a link for a 1995 Bianchi eros in the eBay *"completed listing"*  area http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-B...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Sold for $405, *you should mimic this ad*
had this as a parts list
Frame: Bianchi Reparto Corse SL Chromo Lite: Double-butted chrome-moly steel alloy, TIG-welded and heat-treated. MegaPro down tube with variable section; ZFS (Zero-Flex Stay) rear-triangle design. Vertical Dropouts. *(* this means it has NO lugs at the joints, the down tube shape is not perfectly round but has a bulge in the middle of the tube.*)*
Fork: Bianchi Unicrown double-butted CrMo, forged dropouts, rack eyelets. *(steel fork)*
Headset: Miche Racing
BTM Bracket: Campagnolo Veloce Cartridge, 111mm
Handlebars: ITM Bianchi Anatomic - Super Europa2 Aluminum
Stem: ITM Forged Lite, 90-degree, 2-bolt clamp
Crankset: Campagnolo Mirage, 30/42/52
Chain: KMC 
Hubset: Campagnolo Mirage
Spokes: Stainless
Rims: Mavic CXP-21, 32h
Tires: Vittoria Roma, 700x25C (25-622)
F. Derailer: Campagnolo Mirage, braze-on
R. Derailer: Campagnolo Mirage, 9-spd
Shift Levers: Campagnolo Mirage ErgoPower
Cassette: Campagnolo Veloce 13-26, 9-spd
Brakes/Levers: Campagnolo Veloce; Mirage ErgoPower levers
Pedals: Ritchey Logic Comp v.2
Saddle: Selle Italia Tri-Matic
Seatpost: Bianchi alloy 27.2mm

Yours probably has a similar list, lower campy parts. Is it an 8 or 9 speed? you may not find something exact but i bet it's close. You should mimic this ad..................


----------



## Ohio4Hmom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I took it to a local bike shop and they were VERY helpful. It certainly got a LOT of looks, and they even printed off a spec sheet for me. I have the original owner's manuals and Bianchi's catalog from that year so I'll include that as well. They've offered to package it for shipping for us professionally so that will help too I'm sure. Thanks again!!


----------

